# Tough shopping



## Grenadier (Nov 19, 2008)

Anyone else try placing orders for pistol or rifle magazines lately?  

It seems that most of my favorite online stores, are either critically low, or flat out of stock, of Glock magazines (11+ capacity), along with USGI AR-15 / M16 magazines.  

One particular store even said that they haven't experienced this kind of volume ever since 1993-4, right before the AWB was about to be put in place.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 19, 2008)

It would appear that most gun stores are very happy this year.


----------



## elder999 (Nov 19, 2008)

I've found just the same with other parts as well: recoil springs for the Glocks have gone up in price, and are on back order, for instance.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Nov 19, 2008)

I've had seveal friends call me to ask where is the best (read cheapist) place to buy an AR!

One, who did get his, I sort of then mentioned the need for magazines and ammo! He kind of forgot that unless you get a supply of mags, well the AR becomes a single shot.

As for Glocks, I still know one good dealer who sells his brand new, in the package, Glock mags for $26.95 and used Glock 22's for $20. I don't need any but the ones here that cry for mags I tell them where he is. Won't be long until his mags are gone. He even has Orlite AR mags for $20. But he does not have a alot of them.

I leaned long ago to get what I wanted then and not wait around for another AWB to be imposed on us. As a result I don't even look for the stuff nowdays.

Deaf


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 17, 2008)

I've had the same problem, especially over the past year.  Try checking for local gun shows, I usually find better bargins that way.

David


----------



## VegasM4 (Dec 22, 2008)

It's only going to get worse.


----------



## Guardian (Dec 22, 2008)

People are freaking out folks.  The ones doing this are driving the prices up, no one else, this is all because someone started the crap that Obama will try and ban guns or put such a tax on ammo and clips that only the few will be able to afford them.

Well, you want to know something, it could be true or it could not, but long before he does anything, folks freaking out will definitely raise those prices, so spread the word, quit going spastic or you won't have to worry about if or when Obama does anything, it will you that drives the prices out of this world.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Dec 22, 2008)

Went to a gun shop. Guy had IMI 5.56 SS109 ammo military ammo. It was in 30 round boxes. I asked how much. He said, $30. Well my computer clicks and comes out with $1 per shot, or $20 bucks per 20 rounds.... That's so high it's what I call "smoken crack" prices. That is, so unrealistic only a crack head would have come up with that kind of price.

What I didn't tell him was down the road another dealer has 400 round cases of Lake City M885 (granted 55gr FMJ, not 63 grain green tips) military but that 400 rounds was for $165 bucks! That's $8.25 per 20. Heck of alot less than $20 per 20!

Thankfully for me I reload!

Deaf


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 23, 2008)

Grenadier said:


> Anyone else try placing orders for pistol or rifle magazines lately?
> 
> It seems that most of my favorite online stores, are either critically low, or flat out of stock, of Glock magazines (11+ capacity), along with USGI AR-15 / M16 magazines.
> 
> One particular store even said that they haven't experienced this kind of volume ever since 1993-4, right before the AWB was about to be put in place.


 



elder999 said:


> I've found just the same with other parts as well: recoil springs for the Glocks have gone up in price, and are on back order, for instance.


 

Yes, and for a very simple reason: Deja Moo.

We've been through this bull**** before and know what's coming.


----------

